# Join the YAWYE Club!



## pops6927 (Oct 29, 2011)

Something good always must come from something not-so-good; you change a habit, you learn something, you do something to improve your lifestyle as long as you be honest and listen to what your body is trying to say to you.

As many of you know, I've had a series of strokes of late that I can only blame myself for.  I don't want to sensationalize it but I know some of the reasons why these have happened and I don't want you to have to go through this at any time in life, nor put your family and friends through it also. The strokes have scared my family and interrupted their lives, have put big burdens on my co-workers, has taken me from my job that friends and strangers can no longer me depend on me to be there to take care of their needs, people stare at my scar and they turn their head, my grandchildren are frightened by it, it just goes on and on how much my actions to myself have affected those that I love and respect and made me realize how selfish I've been to harm myself and they all are paying the consequences along with me; my actions have adversely affected their lives through no fault of their own. It has made me realize that more information, more knowledge is needed to make others aware of it's devastating effects.

The first step is realizing one fact that is inescapable, it's your health and it's your body, you can treat or mistreat it however you wish, but you are not an island, you do not stand alone; what you do and how you do it affects not only you but your family, your friends, your acquaintances, even strangers on the street.  

If there was one saying that could wrap it all up in a nutshell, it is this:

You Are What You Eat

Simple as that.  

Join the vast club of YAWYE (membership of 1 and counting!) members that will try to follow at least sometimes good eating habits knowing that the more you improve your eating habits the better chance of enjoying life you will have and how much others will appreciate it.

Just put YAWYE in your sig line, wherever you wish, to join.  Then, whenever you open your mouth to eat or drink anything, be aware of it, make good choices and tell others you love to join with you too.  Doesn't have to be on here or wear a sign around your neck, just heighten your awareness that what you consume affects others as well as you.  Can we start a movement of bettering our lives one bite at a time?  Thank you so much for reading this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2011)

Just doubled the membership!

Good Idea, Pops,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, Pops, that is soooo true. I've been on a low carb diet because I needed to lose a few pounds and it has made me very aware of what I eat. No more sugar, breads, white flour, etc. My biggest problem now is diet soda. I'm addicted to them, and it's hard as heck getting off that wagon. I found out two really bad things about them. First, any carbonated beverage is bad for you. It get's in to your stomach and creates excess acid, therefore your body has to fight it with a bi-carbonate which is calcium. It actually sucks the calcium out of your bones to fight the acid. That means brittle bones. Not good. The second problem is you become dependent on the carbonation to belch. The first time I went cold turkey off soda I was in agony because I couldn't burp. I know that sounds weird, but it was painful.

So, I'll be the first to join YAWYE. I have also been working on recipes for healthy AND delicious recipes, I'll start posting them as YAWYE recipes. Hugs to ya Pops!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha, Papa Bear beat me to it. So I'm in second again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Hahaha, Papa Bear beat me to it. So I'm in second again!


You'll always be first in my book!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 29, 2011)

Yup, just joined.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you all so far!

Jennie-O has been advertising heavily on 'switching to Jennie-O Turkey Burgers, enough to pique my interest to the benefits, so... of course, Google it!  Found this seems like an impartial comparison:

[h1]Nutritional Difference Between Hamburgers and Turkey Burgers[/h1][h2]Turkey Burger vs. Hamburger[/h2]

Next

Michele Bell  / [color= rgb(85, 85, 85)]OCTOBER 5, 2010 12:00 PM[/color]  / Read More: *Food*, *Hamburger*, *Nutritional Value*, *Versus*, *Food Comparison*,*Turkey Burger*

Tweet6
<div class="post-share-element post-share-gplus " "="" style="border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; display: inline; float: left; color: rgb(102, 102, 102); width: 70px; ">

[color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]9[/color]

Share







When it comes to burger time, do you gobble or moo? Many people trying to eat a healthier diet opt for a turkey burger believing it will provide them better nutritional value with the same basic taste as its beef counterpart. While some may fly _to_  the coop, others are still partial to the original version and can't leave the sirloin behind. Before you place your next order, you may want to take a closer look at the two types of meat to see how they compare. You may be hollering, "Where's the beef?" at the next barbecue.

Are you ready to see the turkey vs. beef burger breakdown?

To be sure, it all depends on where you are getting your burger meat — turkey or beef. In order to compare apples to apples, I looked at the extra lean ground beef (not more than four percent fat) and extra lean turkey meat. While there are certainly differences between the two, it may shock some to see that the turkey burger and the hamburger only vary slightly across the board.

 4 ounce ground turkey4 ounce ground beefCalories120​140​Total Fat (g)1.5​4.5​Sodium (mg)70​70​Cholesterol (mg)55​65​Protein (g)26​23​
The turkey burger has fewer calories, less fat, and a bit more protein. The question usually arises — what about the sodium count? Surprisingly, the two patties are equal on the salty stat. If you need a little more iron in your diet, the cow can help you out as the hamburger patty has a higher dosage of the essential nutrient — 15 percent versus four percent. With the hamburger taking higher points in the calories, fat, and cholesterol departments, it's fairly easy to side with the gobbler. On the other hand, if you just love the taste of a flame-broiled sirloin burger, it's probably OK to choose it since it's not too different from the feathered choice. But remember, it's all about the type of meat you choose. Extra lean helps on both sides of this farm debate!

Which burger version do you prefer?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 29, 2011)

Great post Pops. I couldn't agree with you more. This is one reason I have learned how to make my own sausages and process more of my own stuff so that I know whats in it and can limit some of the bad stuff. 

YAWYE


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I'm in!*


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pops...  Best of luck to you and yours. I have been praying for you and your entire family since the day I heard the bad news. Count me In as my wife and I TRY to eat healthy as well.   




YAWYE #8


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pops,

I havent talked to you yet and I underline YET as you are a walking vast of smoking knowledge. I have read alot of your posts and one that my brother and I have read and re read and will prolly read a few more times before we try it is building our own smoke house. You give excellant detail in your threads and we very much appreciate it. When we get over to Dallas/Ft Worth area if you would be willing I would like to sit down with you some where for a cup of something or other, be it tea, coffee. I too watch my diet and watch what I shovel into my mouth. So many things call for sugar, be it white or brown. I dont think we have regular sugar in this house anymore. Its all splenda. Diet soda when its soda, lots of unsweet tea here. We are trimming ALOT of fat off our meats, but I cant say that I do a great job of watching that. My choloresterail isnt horrible but its not the greatest as my doctor gave me a stern talking to on my last visit. Anyway to make a long story short, I would love to join as my family does this as well.

Thanks

Dave

YAWYE (still havent figured out my sig line yet, but will soon.)


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you all for joining and fighting health problems one bite at a time!  Tell your friends, neighbors, family, acquaintances about it, i'll see if we can post a certificate on line or something to that affect to join; can anyone help me out on that?  

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing the same way every time and expecting a different result.  If you can change one small thing to better your health, then we've both accomplished something together!  Not big changes or denials ("I'll never smoke meat again") - but trimming some fat, removing the skin, using Splenda instead of sugar, reduce salt, etc.  If you've never started doing anything, then just one change will be a good thing!  Doing all and protecting your health? CONGRATULATIONS!  Join and help us learn too!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 29, 2011)

Pops, you are one of many that have taught me soo much here, I agree with you 100%, YAWYE!!!

I've lived a life pretty much sickness free, until these last few years, ...I' m a diabetic because of the high blood pressure meds, I have high blood pressure because the doc prescribed anti-inflammatory drugs for 6 months rather than operate on my knee injury immediately, ....I didn't take the diabetes seriously, until I had to start insulin, ...I didn't watch what I ate until I learned what diabetes could do to our bodies, ...I don't want them  chopping off one or both of my feet like so many of the people I see here....

So yes friends, we need to take care of ourselves not only for our own sake but like Pops says..., for those we love and those that love and depend on us.

Gene


----------



## rdknb (Oct 29, 2011)

Pops thank you for reminding us we need to think about what we do, I have joined and will post some recipes I have that are low carb and high fiber.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 29, 2011)

Pop's what a great idea! I propose we take it one step further.... in light of the many members we have lost is the last year or so, and the fact that many of us have weight issues (somewhat due to this most awesome of past times! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) I propose we see if we can get a new forum heading: "Y.A.W.Y.E.". Then as we come up with any "healthy" recipes or ideas we will have a place to put them and share them easily with everybody. Maybe one of the moderators could look into that for us? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know I personally need to drop a good 100 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and am not looking forward to the long haul. Any ideas and support will be much appreciated! So here is to all of us enjoying many many more years of this fine site and all the friendship we have been able to develop through our love of smoked foods!


----------



## backyardsmokin (Oct 29, 2011)

I am in.  I am only 34, but with a 3 mo old son I need to be eating better and getting in better shape so I can be here for my son.

Pops, I see your post on Turkey burger.  Have you thought of bison/buffalo.  Gives you the the red meat taste, but the healthier beneifts.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 29, 2011)

pops if your the leader then count me in

i dont have to stop eatin pp though do I?

what if i eat two bran muffins and a plate of broccoli for every pp sandwich?


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 30, 2011)

check with your doctor!

And, that brings up another good point, do you have a PCP?  I didn't for years.  (Primary Care Physician - a family doc).  Didn't want to take time off work or pay for it either... guess what?  Paying for it now!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


miamirick said:


> pops if your the leader then count me in
> 
> i dont have to stop eatin pp though do I?
> 
> what if i eat two bran muffins and a plate of broccoli for every pp sandwich?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 30, 2011)

This article, with all it's accoutrement's, was too big to cut and paste, but here's a good link for that comparison:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/282445-calories-in-a-buffalo-burger/

One thing it points out is once you add in bun, ketchup, sauce, pickles, onions, mayo, french fries, chips, piece of pie with two scoops of ice cream, two beers, and after dinner mint, the health saving between the two is minimal, lol, as with turkey or chicken to beef, and so on... again... YAWYE...
 


BackyardSmokin said:


> I am in.  I am only 34, but with a 3 mo old son I need to be eating better and getting in better shape so I can be here for my son.
> 
> Pops, I see your post on Turkey burger.  Have you thought of bison/buffalo.  Gives you the the red meat taste, but the healthier benefits.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been on the low carb diet and it really works for me. Here is a website I have been ordering from, especially these tortillas. Man are they good, not too expensive. I order 10 packs at the time and freeze them. When I do pulled pork I make a BBQ taco, instead of sammie. Also, one of my most favorite things is a turkey burger with lettuce, tomato, onions, little bit of cheese and a little bit of mayo then wrapped up in one of these tortillas. Yumm. They also have some other items worth checking out.

http://www.netrition.com/mama_lupes_tortillas_page.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

That BBQ taco really sounds good Squirrel!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 30, 2011)

A nice alternative to a burger is eggplant, Slice an eggplant about a 1/2 thick put in egg whites then bread crumbs, grill and put on Kaiser roll bermudia onion and hot mustard is yummy


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, great site, Squirrel!  Thnaks


Squirrel said:


> I've been on the low carb diet and it really works for me. Here is a website I have been ordering from, especially these tortillas. Man are they good, not too expensive. I order 10 packs at the time and freeze them. When I do pulled pork I make a BBQ taco, instead of sammie. Also, one of my most favorite things is a turkey burger with lettuce, tomato, onions, little bit of cheese and a little bit of mayo then wrapped up in one of these tortillas. Yumm. They also have some other items worth checking out.
> 
> http://www.netrition.com/mama_lupes_tortillas_page.html


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 30, 2011)

Great Post Pops, I'm in too.

and thanks for the link Squirrel.

I bought some TVP (textured vegetable protein) a while back  to experiment with some low fat ,high protein dogs.  Maybe I'll try to get it going soon. thanks Pops for the inspiration.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2011)

This is more than overdue in mine and my families life...Now I can add the support of my Great Friends here too!  I'm in...Thanks for the enlightenment Pops!

BTW:  During the summer of '97 I worked as a recipe development Chef for a Emu/Ostrich Producer. The Red meat is super low in fat and contains 20% less Sat Fat then skinless Chicken Breast. The meat cooks and eats like Beef with a flavor that is virtually indistinguishable from that of lean Beef. I once served my Father, a man who refused to eat ANY game or Exotic meat, two Grilled London Broils, one beef one ostrich...He nor anyone else at the meal,other than myself, could tell the difference! In fact because the producer filled my freezer with Emu and Ostrich was the only red meat we ate that summer. It is somewhat difficult to find and can be pricey otherwise I would have never stopped eating it...But it is worth a try...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2011)

Afternoon All.... There is this site that is pretty cool when it comes to analizing foods and ingredients...

http://nutritiondata.self.com/

Enter a food name and check out the info available... glycemic load, nutrients, vitamins and stuff I don't understand...

those on restricted diets may find this a usefull tool.....

Have fun and I hope this is helpfull to some...  Dave 

PS... be sure the serving size windows are the same when comparing foods etc...

I see squirrel beat me to it....


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in too. I am pulling the work plug tomorow and this could be just the ticket for me to loose some weight.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 31, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Count me in too. I am pulling the work plug tomorow and this could be just the ticket for me to loose some weight.


HEY, Scarbelly, well to the ranks of the retired (but is this your final decision?).

Count SWMBO and NWDave amongst the newest members of Club Y.A.W.Y.E.


----------



## alelover (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in. Been careful, but not too careful , for years. We don't eat a lot of junk around here. Unfortunately not as much fiber as we should either.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you all so much for committing to changing to healthier habits one bite at a time!  Anything is good!  Brag about what you've done, doing or want to do here!

Being diabetic, you're almost like a detective having to root out all the information you can to eat healthier.  This is site I use to help:

http://www.diabeticlivingonline.com.../templatedata/dlv/quiz/data/1234543368249.xml

Some interesting facts and fictions!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've forgotten how to get into the signature element to make changes.  Yes, for those who are quick to point to using the search, I have and it's not all that intuitive and it's even worse with WIKI.  How about a link to help this old phart out?


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sent you a PM Dave

Tailgate


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 31, 2011)

Count me in!  That is one of the reasons I am going to get my feet wet making sausage before too long as well.  Great thread Pops!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 31, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> Sent you a PM Dave
> 
> Tailgate


Thanks Dave, ya got me back on track.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 1, 2011)

I bought Soy Protein from Butcher Packer, it is very fine like powder, but what I remember from the 'old days' for meat additives was a grainy soy protein grits that we'd mix with water and lumped up just like hamburger, and we'd add 33% to ground beef to make soy burger mix and sold it as such.  Does that describe what you have as TVP?  The soy flour I got as a substitute for powdered milk in frankfurters to retain more moisture.  Am still looking for the old time grits.
 


DanMcG said:


> Great Post Pops, I'm in too.
> 
> and thanks for the link Squirrel.
> 
> I bought some TVP (textured vegetable protein) a while back  to experiment with some low fat ,high protein dogs.  Maybe I'll try to get it going soon. thanks Pops for the inspiration.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 1, 2011)

All diets, eating, consumption, etc. boil down to calories, a standard measurement actually of heat.  For diet, here's some info:

http://walking.about.com/cs/calories/g/calorie.htm

Very enlightening!

One thing to point out; there are *twice as many calories in fat as there are in lean!  *So, besides trimming the fat for artery-clogging reasons, that's why trimming the fat for weight loss is such a good idea.

Now, just like the "chicken skin" post that started this all off, trimming the fat is a good thing!  (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112405/to-skin-or-not-to-skin-the-chicken-parts).  The more fat you trim off the less calories you will consume and likewise the more benefit in protein you will get from the lean!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

NWDave said:


> HEY, Scarbelly, well to the ranks of the retired (but is this your final decision?).
> 
> Count SWMBO and NWDave amongst the newest members of Club Y.A.W.Y.E.


Yup - third time is the charm ( I hope)


----------



## nwdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Yup - third time is the charm ( I hope)


Geeze, I gotta proof what I type a lot closer, I mean't to say "WELCOME".

Retirement is sorta like smoking (cigarettes, that is).  You'll quit several times before actually finally quitting.  I practiced Retirement a couple of times before actually yelling  "That's it, I don't have to put up with this ####, I can retire if I want!!!!"  and did.  Haven't looked back since.


----------



## czarcastic (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this up, Pops!

You can count me in as well.

I used to say "If you are what you eat, then I'm cheap, fast, and easy."

This past July, my wife and I started seriously watching what we eat and drink.  I had some real scary-high cholesterol numbers, and even worse tri-gyicerides (liver enzymes).  They were bad enough for my doctor to order a liver biopsy for me to make sure I didn't have something life-threatening. Good news was no Cirrhosis, or Hepatitis.  Bad news, Non-alcoholic Fatty Liver Disease.  Nothing like that to convince us we could both stand to lose a few pounds.

SO we've been making a lot more turkey, chicken, and fish, and a lot less red meat. Added larger portions of fresh veggies to the plate to compensate. Nice thing is that I can still run the smoker and the grill all the time and feel better about what I put into my body.  A lot of it has to do with portion, and proportion.  Not just how much you eat, but what percentage is vegetables and fresh fruit versus meats.

I've even started experimenting with making sausage from turkey and soy protein and getting pretty satisfactory results.  Texture is OK, and as long as it comes off the smoker the flavor is decent.  And it's a lot lower in fat.

So far, after three months, I have lost nearly 30 pounds and my wife has dropped 25.  All without really trying other than changing what we eat. 

We still have a long way to go to be considered "healthy weight" but it's a lot easier when you make your own foods and control what goes into your body.  Adding some great flavorings like fresh herbs, spices, and smoke just helps to ease the transition.

Good luck in your quest for healthier eating.  It's not easy but I know from personal experience it can be done, and it can be very satisfying.


----------



## czarcastic (Nov 1, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I bought Soy Protein from Butcher Packer, it is very fine like powder, but what I remember from the 'old days' for meat additives was a grainy soy protein grits that we'd mix with water and lumped up just like hamburger, and we'd add 33% to ground beef to make soy burger mix and sold it as such.  Does that describe what you have as TVP?  The soy flour I got as a substitute for powdered milk in frankfurters to retain more moisture.  Am still looking for the old time grits.


If you have a Latin or Mexican market nearby, you can get a bag of "Carne de Soya" or "Soy Meat." It's Textured Soy protein,   It's usually hanging with the bagged dried chili peppers.  It looks a lot like ground hamburger.  It's dried and has to be re-hydrated.  Instead of water, you can use beef broth or chicken broth to re-hydrate and add it proportionally to your sausage mixtures.  2-cups (about 100 grams) of the soy is equivalent in volume to a pound of ground turkey or ground chicken.  It holds moisture well so it helps to keep sausage form drying out on the smoker, and you don't have to add fat.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 1, 2011)

All turkey mfg have been advertising heavly since the recall this summer.http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43988256/ns/health-food_safety/   36 millon lb is a lot of meat.They even put cook temps on ad's now.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sign me up.  I got two little helpers that I need to be around for!  Thanks Pops!

Bigfish


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 1, 2011)

Both you, and your little helpers, will be thankful!  My little helpers have been working on me, too... they're 37 and 32!  Unfortunately I didn't start 'til now, so I got a lot of catching up to do!  Thank you so much!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 1, 2011)

thank you so much for relating your situation and improvements to us!  If it's going to be then it's up to me, and you're on the right way forward!
 


Czarcastic said:


> Thanks for bringing this up, Pops!
> 
> You can count me in as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, I agree totally and I'm in as a member


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 4, 2011)

So far, this is the membership I show:

Bearcarver 

Squirrel

SmokinAl

garyinmd

bmudd14474

JC1947 

JckDanls 07

JustPassingThru

Tailgate72

RdKnB 

JIRodriguez 

BackyardSmokin 

miamirick 

teeznuts 

DanMcG 

Chef JimmyJ

DaveOmak 

Scarbelly

SWMBO

NWDave

alelover

RowdyRawhide 

Czarcastic

bigfish98 

oldschoolbbq 

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 4, 2011)

The next question would be, what interests you the most that can compliment our smoking but to be more healthful one bite at a time?  Information, facts, nutrition, data, sites, programs, etc?  What can you give and what can you take from this to keep yourself from experiencing health loss?


----------



## cdldriver (Nov 6, 2011)

how can i join in too love this site really good help here and wonderfull peaple to


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just add YAWYE to your sig line (go to Profile, down at the bottome create a signature line, add it to it!)   That's it!  You will help your's and others' to more healthful eating one bite at a time!  Tell everyone that you know!
 


cdldriver said:


> how can i join in too love this site really good help here and wonderfull peaple to


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 6, 2011)

One thing I wanted to find out, would y'all like to start a Facebook Group?  I can create a new group, but to do so I'd need you to add me as a friend and send me a note that you want to join the YAWYE Group.  I'm on Facebook as Pops Fassett .


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 7, 2011)

I am in


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you!


africanmeat said:


> I am in


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW!!! I have absalutely no idea how I missed this thread, Pops! You mentioned something along the lines of including the YAWYE acronym into your signature line in the PM we tossed around awhile back...I hadn't a clue that you were taking it to this level of shared information, so, my hat is off to you, brother!

I've read this thread from start to finish and checked out some links of interest as well.

I just learned tonight about the carbonated beverages depleting your calcium as your stomach fights off the high acid. I drink 3 - 4 cans of soda per day for the past couple of years, and for 6 - 8 months I have been noticing more and more bone and joint discomfort as well as tooth problems, and now, I know why. I use a double-dose of vitamin suppliments because I know I'm not eating enough calcium foods, as well as a good balance of fruits/veggies, but obviously it's not enough. There seems to be no substitute for proper dietary intake, and difficulty in off-setting the harmful things we injest, so, it's time for me to get busy on making some changes as well, and hopefully bring a good influence for my wife and kids to do the same.

That said, I invite everyone to join us in this quest for healthier eating. Share your experiences and tips. I haven't alot of tips to offer just yet, as I'm a novice in the subject, but I'll definitely be on the lookout, and toss up anything I try. I'm in, ALL in.

I linked my sig-line acronym to this thread so others may by chance stumble into it and find better ways to eat healthier as well.

Awareness is the key, and there's lot's to be shared and learned by all who partake.

Thanks for getting this going, Pops, and my best wishes for your recovery. And, thanks to all who've joined and shared experiences and info...great stuff!

Eric


----------



## slownlow (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd let to join in.   I have little ones that need me.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, fellow YAWYE members and SMF members! Jeff set us up a YAWYE group, found HERE. Give it up for Jeff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I sent out invites to join (via PM) to all who have responded as joining here on this thread thus far. If anyone else would like to join the group, just open the link above and click the join button...nothing to it. Also, share any experiences, tips, tricks you may have.

Hope to see you all around for a very, very long time.

Safe smokes, and eat well, my friends!

Eric


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay all, since my last few Dr's app. I guess its time for

me to jump on the bandwagon.

Just a short bunch of info: I have had HBP since I was 20.(I only weigh around 125-130 lbs).  I have a heart condition called Wolff Parkinson White (too many electrical connections to heart).

I know have High Cholesterol. Just had 3 lvl Anterior Cervical Discectomy and Fusion with hardware. (Didn't turn out well, not working yet). Now I find out

from an MRA my Dr. ordered that I have slight blockage in legs, and significant blockage in abdomen.

So I suppose I have to do something to stay together long enough to enjoy my new found friends and

support my new habit. 

Thanx for listening all

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

OK guys now it's time to think about the next step. EXERCISE!!!

Just walking 1/2 hour a day will change your blood chemistry & accelerate weight loss.

No matter how busy you are you can all find 1/2 hour a day.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2011)

Boy, I don't know how I missed this one. For the last year I've been paying more attention to what I eat as well as how I eat.

Being a person with Type 2 diabetes (PW2) I've seen my A1c drop from 7.2 down to my last blood draw of 5.8. and my morning gloucose numbers have been averaging between 75-80.

So count me in Pops!


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in Pops.  I smoked 300# of pork this last weekend and it just dawned on me I was in the BBQ. It is time.

YAWYE!

Thanks again friend.

r


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for joining our group and becoming a YAWYE member!  Reduce salts, sugars and fats for your own, and your family's health benefits, one-bite-at-a-time!  The more conscientious you are, the more improvements it will make and save you money in doctor and hospital bills, which give you more smokin' monies, see?!  There is a method to my madness, lol!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely Great, Dutch!  You've got those numbers well under control!  BP good too?  My last 6 A1c's were under 5, and trying to keep it there!  But, at one time it was over 9!
 


Dutch said:


> Boy, I don't know how I missed this one. For the last year I've been paying more attention to what I eat as well as how I eat.
> 
> Being a person with Type 2 diabetes (PW2) I've seen my A1c drop from 7.2 down to my last blood draw of 5.8. and my morning gloucose numbers have been averaging between 75-80.
> 
> So count me in Pops!


----------



## scooper (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## luv2q (Dec 9, 2011)

Pops,

I'm a 43-year-old husband married for 22 years and I'm also a father of three. I, like many people, went through life not thinking of the consequences of overeating. Roughly 18 months ago, I went into the emergency room because of a kidney stone and learned that I was now a diabetic. Two days and 10 hours of diabetic classes later and I now know that I have to eat correctly and I have actually learned that the nutrition information on the labels of the things you buy are there for a reason. I've lost 30 pounds, feel great and have taught myself to maintain the mentality to eat right. My endocrinologist taught me a simple trick to stay on track - CHEAT ONE DAY A WEEK! No, not on the wife, but on the diet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Personally, I picked Sunday and it has worked out great for me. Don't get me wrong, I don't fall of the wagon completely on Sundays, but I do indulge a little bit. This keeps the diet on track and allows the mind to take a break and the appetite to enjoy those things that are normally prohibited from eating. As an aside, if you have a situation where you must cheat on another day, then do it and treat Sunday like a normal day. I have controlled my diabetes, to the point of not having to take any medication whatsoever, simply by changing my diet and exercising moderately.

I only know you from everything I've read about you on this forum and I'm relatively new here, but I'd like to thank you for doing your part to create awareness on this very important matter. This is something that should not be overlooked by anyone. By the way, I'm now the next member of the "Fraternal Order of the YAWYE". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take care, my friend!

All the best,

Vic


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 9, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Thank you for joining our group and becoming a YAWYE member!  Reduce salts, sugars and fats for your own, and your family's health benefits, one-bite-at-a-time!  _*The more conscientious you are, the more improvements it will make and *_*save you money in doctor and hospital bills, which give you more smokin' monies, see?!*  There is a method to my madness, lol!




HA-HA!!! That's funny, Pops! I didn't even think about in that aspect...I was just leaning towards being able to feel better and be healthier so I could be around longer for my family and friends, but you are 100% correct in your statement. It does kinda make a guy wonder about the all the possibilities...

Eric


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much Vic.  I've had four strokes from poor diet, overeating and on-the-job stress, forcing me into disability retirement; I started this after watching a movie on Strokes at therapy (my 2nd time around, now in it for 3 months, two more months to go) and asked the group to describe in one sentence what their perception was; mine was "You Are What You Eat" - hence, the name!  I just don't want anyone else to have to go through the operation and strokes that I have had, or the many other maladies caused by too much fats, sugars and salts.  Controlling those three and limiting alcohol drinking to 2 drinks per day maximum, you are helping yourself and all others around you!  It is them who suffer as you do too!  Thank you again for joining!
 


Luv2Q said:


> Pops,
> 
> I'm a 43-year-old husband married for 22 years and I'm also a father of three. I, like many people, went through life not thinking of the consequences of overeating. Roughly 18 months ago, I went into the emergency room because of a kidney stone and learned that I was now a diabetic. Two days and 10 hours of diabetic classes later and I now know that I have to eat correctly and I have actually learned that the nutrition information on the labels of the things you buy are there for a reason. I've lost 30 pounds, feel great and have taught myself to maintain the mentality to eat right. My endocrinologist taught me a simple trick to stay on track - CHEAT ONE DAY A WEEK! No, not on the wife, but on the diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael ark (Dec 9, 2011)

Can a 40 oz count as one pops.


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 13, 2011)

35 years old high BP and 30lbs overweight So count me in.  I need to pay attention to be a good example to my boys.

Thanks Pops for really bringing this to my attention.  I lost a few pounds last year " I could actually bend over and tie my shoes without have to sit up to

get a breath" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  some of y'all know what I'm saying...But I have gained it all back now.


----------



## kydave (Dec 13, 2011)

I've read every post in this thread - very enlightening stuff. Great group of guys here for sure.

I don't know what number (in the club) I am, but count me in!


----------

